# What creeps you out?



## BUNNY9GIRL (Oct 19, 2009)

It can be minor or major

My minor thing is that when I'm drawing at school and I stop and looked around and there are random people watching me,I mean wtf?!


----------



## pheonix (Oct 19, 2009)

Insects creep me out, slimy things creep me out, and most people creep me out.

inb4furries


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 19, 2009)

furries


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 19, 2009)

Little weasels that takes drugs too much.

Lol, jk. It's really the damn panhandlers and homeless people.

NO I AIN'T GOT A QUARTER FOR YOU STOP ASKING!!!!!


----------



## Holsety (Oct 19, 2009)

Nylak


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 19, 2009)

pheonix said:


> .
> 
> inb4furries


 
Yes. And yes, I creep myself out.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 19, 2009)

most things, like spiders. then again i also creep people out.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 19, 2009)

People who sweat a lot and breath really hard and stare at me =/


----------



## Kommodore (Oct 19, 2009)

I am not a fan of maggots to be perfectly honest. Just about the only thing that genuinely creeps me out is maggots eating away at dead, or living, flesh. 

It is just so messed up.


----------



## BUNNY9GIRL (Oct 19, 2009)

CommodoreKitty said:


> I am not a fan of maggots to be perfectly honest. Just about the only thing that genuinely creeps me out is maggots eating away at dead, or living, flesh.
> 
> It is just so messed up.



Like one morning they were all over my trash can,outside and the way they crawl  made  me shiver.


----------



## Azbulldog (Oct 19, 2009)

Insects, they're creepy, and otherwise, just annoying. Go away, out of my face, or I _will _kill you.


----------



## Bandy (Oct 19, 2009)

*I have a genuine fear of needles. Like today I had to get a TB test and I almost freaking cried. *sigh* I hate syringes so much. (Does that count as being "creeped out"?)
*


----------



## X (Oct 19, 2009)

ice cold ghost hands touching my shoulder while i am alone in the dark.


----------



## Scarborough (Oct 19, 2009)

WASPS

should not be allowed to exist within a twenty mile radius of me. Seriously, their nests make me want to cry.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 19, 2009)

You know those bugs that look like stink bugs kinda? They're just fucking wierd, big, and they look like the horn beetle thing off of bugs life. And if that's not bad enough, they take off flying and Satan knows where they're gonna land. I just jet down the street crying and screaming like a little girl. Also I don't like picking up kaydedids(I just made up that spelling). When you pick them up they start screaming and again I jet down the street crying and screaming.
Also Im afraid of deep water. I always feel like there's somethin in the water and it's gonna tickle my feet (joke).
Also aliens. Fucking aliens! If there's anything I hate more than communists, it's desperate housewives and aliens. They just look wierd and you never know what they're gonna pull out and taze you with. Signs was the scariest movie to me.
So pretty much wierd-looking things.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Oct 19, 2009)

CommodoreKitty said:


> I am not a fan of maggots to be perfectly honest. Just about the only thing that genuinely creeps me out is maggots eating away at dead, or living, flesh.
> 
> It is just so messed up.




Maggots only eat dead flesh, that's why some doctors use them to sterilize gaping wounds.

But yeah, they're pretty creepy.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 19, 2009)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Maggots only eat dead flesh, that's why some doctors use them to sterilize gaping wounds.
> 
> But yeah, they're pretty creepy.



=C


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 19, 2009)

Nargle said:


> People who sweat a lot and breath really hard and stare at me =/



This. (fat people)

Also: Most furries creep me out.


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 19, 2009)

Dragoneer. 

No, seriously, have you not seen his dick?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Oct 19, 2009)

Anybody that sits behind me when I'm talking on MSN.
It's just like, "Jesus Christ, go away!"


----------



## MissMayhem (Oct 19, 2009)

im usually the one doing the creeping out :>


----------



## moonchylde (Oct 19, 2009)

Smiley faces. Anyone who smiles like that all the time is hiding something or just underwent a lombotomy.


----------



## MissMayhem (Oct 19, 2009)

Scarborough said:


> WASPS
> 
> should not be allowed to exist within a twenty mile radius of me. Seriously, their nests make me want to cry.


 

im allergic to them, and downright phobic of them. 2-3 years ago i fucking stepped on a nest in thick bush and got 25-30 stings and went into shock. now i have PTSD where ill start hearing phantom bussing and feel stings, when theres nothing there. From my mates perspective i guess its funny im just sitting there, then all freaking out


----------



## MissMayhem (Oct 19, 2009)

moonchylde said:


> Smiley faces. Anyone who smiles like that all the time is hiding something or just underwent a lombotomy.


 
or they just farted, and know theyve been living off of steak and eggs for a week straight, and know its too crowded for anyone to pin it on them. when that happens to me, i smile like that. fuck yah i love crowded busses when ive got the silent but voilents


----------



## kashaki (Oct 19, 2009)

The sound of bones breaking.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 19, 2009)

ok this just got weird...whats this about farting. Anyway Iam deathly afraid of spiders...ARGH!


----------



## Kipple (Oct 19, 2009)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Maggots only eat dead flesh, that's why some doctors use them to sterilize gaping wounds.
> 
> But yeah, they're pretty creepy.



http://www.bogleech.com/comics/comic37-life.htm

:3


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm in a much better mood now having seen that.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 19, 2009)

O_O ARGH no GET IT AWAY!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 19, 2009)

Furries.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 20, 2009)

HEY!...I take offense to that


----------



## pheonix (Oct 20, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> HEY!...I take offense to that



To take offense to such a thing is a mistake.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 20, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> HEY!...I take offense to that



You betta believe it, bub.

Some bugs.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 20, 2009)

bats eat bugs...get them away...now O_O


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 20, 2009)

But the scariest thing would being worn out in a zombie acopalypse.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 20, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> bats eat bugs...get them away...now O_O



Nope. Dont like 'em. Too chewy.

Really, havent you ever seen a mantis or wasp? Those are just badass.


----------



## Scarborough (Oct 20, 2009)

moonchylde said:


> Smiley faces. Anyone who smiles like that all the time is hiding something or just underwent a lombotomy.


Oh?
View attachment 8754


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 20, 2009)

jeez....someone took some happy piils.....smilin bob


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 20, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> jeez....someone took some happy piils.....smilin bob


 
I find this to be relatively offensive, although you are cracking fun at Enzyte commercials.

I used to take "happy" pills. Thorazine is no fun. At all. 

Xanax makes me take a chill pill like Bob Ross, though.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh, and Texans! :V


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 20, 2009)

Old people are kind of creepy, too. Especially when they hang out where younger people do.


----------



## Uro (Oct 20, 2009)

BUNNY9GIRL said:


> It can be minor or major
> 
> My minor thing is that when I'm drawing at school and I stop and looked around and there are random people watching me,I mean wtf?!



http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=53637

Seriously....


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 20, 2009)

Uro said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=53637
> 
> Seriously....



Arent they different?

(second old people.)


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 20, 2009)

The criminally insane creep me out.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 20, 2009)

Uro said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=53637
> 
> Seriously....



I do believe there's a large difference between the 2 my good sir.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 20, 2009)

this one guy i had to work on a scene with, he was like 40 something and he was very touchy feely. i think i was chosen to work with him because i had the most patience of the class. he had a very hard time remembering lines.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 20, 2009)

catilda lily said:


> this one guy i had to work on a scene with, he was like 40 something and he was very touchy feely. i think i was chosen to work with him because i had the most patience of the class. he had a very hard time remembering lines.


 thats creepy 0_o


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 20, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> thats creepy 0_o


yeah, i would make sure other people were around when we were rehearsing.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 20, 2009)

Vomit and shit.
Walking alone in the middle of the night, in a dark isolated area. (I think someone's going to try to rape me)
Being stranded.
Anything too enclosed, or where I feel I might get trapped.
Too strong of weather (I think tornadoes are forming).
Tornadoes.
Being on a high place that I feel isn't sturdy or I could fall off of.


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 20, 2009)

Mentally ill people. The ones that scream, cry and shout into the thin air for no apparent reason.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 20, 2009)

VoidBat said:


> Mentally ill people. The ones that scream, cry and shout into the thin air for no apparent reason.


You would hate me, then. 
_
"GOD DAMNIT! WHAT THE FUCK! -begins uncontrollably sobbing and ripping hair out-"
"What's wrong?"
"NOTHING. NOW SHUT UP BEFORE I TAKE THAT KNIFE OVER THERE AND SLIT YOUR FUCKING THROAT!"_


----------



## Fay V (Oct 20, 2009)

The lousiana bayou accent. I dunno why but whenever I hear it i think I'm going to get killed or something


----------



## Chukkz (Oct 20, 2009)

Bugs. I HATE them.

Also what creeps me out is the sound that you make when rubbing over the carpet with your flat hand, or worse, another piece of fabric. <.<


----------



## Eraun (Oct 20, 2009)

Leaving my wardrobe doors open. Srsly man. Gets to me.


----------



## Scarborough (Oct 20, 2009)

Chukkz said:


> Also what creeps me out is the sound that you make when rubbing over the carpet with your flat hand, or worse, another piece of fabric. <.<


Worse is the sound of silverware scraping silverware. Specifically forks and other forks.


----------



## FuzzyPinkRaptor (Oct 20, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Walking alone in the middle of the night, in a dark isolated area. (I think someone's going to try to rape me)


 *Puts away the rope and the chloroform, lowering his hoodie hood.* What? Why would anyone EVER do that?! You shouldn't worry about it. Ever...

Anyway! I don't like...Edges of high places...And...Needles.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 20, 2009)

If I think about something for any amount of time, pretty much that.
Except, like, most inanimate objects. Probably people, art, and music, namely.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 20, 2009)

Sometimes one of my cats will perk up, then put her ears back and hiss at absolutely nothing, and she won't stop being weird until I go to the area that she's hissing at, investigate and verify that all is well. Admittedly this weirds me out since it doesn't happen very often :V .

Also people who find buttholes sexy, seriously what the fuck is the appeal? That's where poop comes from >:[ .


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Oct 20, 2009)

Not much does. But when anybody just says that we are dating without me knowing them that well, which kind of creeps me out. There is more though, just canâ€™t think of it right know.


----------



## xcliber (Oct 20, 2009)

Bugs (all kinds).
Strange, sticky, gooey liquids (usually bugs after they go squish).
My boss.
Myself sometimes, when I think about how weird I really am.


----------



## Holsety (Oct 20, 2009)

xcliber said:


> My boss.



file a lawsuit
get paid


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 20, 2009)

Insects.


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 20, 2009)

Clowns... and almost as badly, fursuiters. :shock:


----------



## Chukkz (Oct 20, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Clowns... and almost as badly, fursuiters. :shock:



I totally agree on the clowns. Dunno why people think they are funny, clowns are just people in silly costumes who try to hard.


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 20, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> You would hate me, then.
> 
> _"GOD DAMNIT! WHAT THE FUCK! -begins uncontrollably sobbing and ripping hair out-"_
> _"What's wrong?"_
> _"NOTHING. NOW SHUT UP BEFORE I TAKE THAT KNIFE OVER THERE AND SLIT YOUR FUCKING THROAT!"_


 
Sounds like my network classes. 

But I highly doubt you have widescreen grandma glasses, a smelly cardigan, unkept hair and collect dead pidgeons in a plastic Walmart bag. :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 20, 2009)

catilda lily said:


> yeah, i would make sure other people were around when we were rehearsing.


Good plan.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 20, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Also people who find buttholes sexy, seriously what the fuck is the appeal? That's where poop comes from >:[ .



I always figured gay people used buttholes as a substitute for girl parts, because, well, that's what the penis was made for. But apparently girl parts are "icky," so what do I know.

In summary, I find it very odd when gay guys cringe at the thought of a vagina, but drool at the idea of sodomizing the sewer pipes.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 20, 2009)

Furries.  Not all of them, mind you, but some of them...


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 20, 2009)

spiders and stalkers....


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Oct 20, 2009)

Species that are very, very similar aesthetically to other species but grow to a different size.


----------



## ferix (Oct 20, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Also people who find buttholes sexy, seriously what the fuck is the appeal? That's where poop comes from >:[ .


  penises where pee comes from >:[

dentist drill sounds scare me.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 20, 2009)

Aw man, the sound of someone else brushing their teeth. *cringe*

THEY ALWAYS DO IT WRONG.
No water at all  (the fuck?)-- just toothpaste on a dry brush, then scraped back and forth across the teeth... oh God. D:


----------



## Lyrihl (Oct 20, 2009)

I mostly creep _others _out, but I'm absolutely terrified of smiledog. 8C


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 20, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Aw man, the sound of someone else brushing their teeth. *cringe*
> 
> THEY ALWAYS DO IT WRONG.
> No water at all  (the fuck?)-- just toothpaste on a dry brush, then scraped back and forth across the teeth... oh God. D:



Who the fuck brushes without water?

Also: This dog creeps me out for some reason.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 20, 2009)

Lyrihl said:


> I mostly creep _others _out, but I'm absolutely terrified of smiledog. 8C


 
Have you read the "Curious Case of smie.jpg"?

It's so perfectly disturbing. :3

EDIT: It's here on FAF.


----------



## Azure (Oct 20, 2009)

Blacks.


----------



## BUNNY9GIRL (Oct 20, 2009)

Scarborough said:


> Worse is the sound of silverware scraping silverware. Specifically forks and other forks.



Omg I hate that *twiches*


----------



## BUNNY9GIRL (Oct 20, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Blacks.



I'm black... but some others do get on my last nerves.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 20, 2009)

Scarborough said:


> Worse is the sound of silverware scraping silverware. Specifically forks and other forks.



Oh my god, I hate that. My family used to do what just to piss me off. Now I have my own place and plastic silverware >=/


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 20, 2009)

2012 that is all


----------



## Lyrihl (Oct 20, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Also: This dog creeps me out for some reason.


 


Harebelle said:


> Have you read the "Curious Case of smie.jpg"?
> EDIT: It's here on FAF.


-_- I see what you did there

and I didn't buy it.


----------



## Azure (Oct 20, 2009)

BUNNY9GIRL said:


> I'm black... but some others do get on my last nerves.


Really?


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 20, 2009)

That macroceli guy's art sort of creeps me out.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 20, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I always figured gay people used buttholes as a substitute for girl parts, because, well, that's what the penis was made for. But apparently girl parts are "icky," so what do I know.
> 
> In summary, I find it very odd when gay guys cringe at the thought of a vagina, but drool at the idea of sodomizing the sewer pipes.



Vaginae are also gross >:[ .



ferix said:


> penises where pee comes from >:[



So are penises, everything is gross >:[ .


----------



## Matt (Oct 20, 2009)

magazine covers or tv ads with children that have hairlips. I feel sorry for the kid, but it's not something I'd choose to put on the front of a magazine.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 20, 2009)

Hahaha-ahhhhh...
...the mentally ill.
:X


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 20, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Hahaha-ahhhhh...
> ...the mentally ill.
> :X


 
 I am an agent of chaos. And you know the thing about chaos...

 It's fair.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 20, 2009)

You what else scares me heavy breathing...for no damn reason. And Hobos one tried to hug me in NY back in 2003...havent been back since.


----------



## Stawks (Oct 20, 2009)

Blind people.

I just don't know what to do around them. Do I hold the door for them? Can they tell? Maybe if I hold the door open it'll disorient them, and I'll be an asshole - WHAT DO I DO!


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 20, 2009)

lol this is true. Its one of those things your just like...I dont know what to do then you think you were a asshole. Same with deaf people.


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 20, 2009)

Stawks said:


> Blind people.
> 
> I just don't know what to do around them. Do I hold the door for them? Can they tell? Maybe if I hold the door open it'll disorient them, and I'll be an asshole - WHAT DO I DO!



Will I am blind in one eye so I would say hold the door open for them but tell them you did

the dark creeps me out


----------



## Ruhki (Oct 20, 2009)

People touching me for no apparent reason. Like if I'm sitting down and somebody comes up behind me and leans on my shoulder. All I can say is GTFO my space. Also I when people watch over my shoulder when I'm on a computer. Doesn't matter what I'm doing but unless I ask you to look go away!


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 20, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> the dark creeps me out


 
Wtf your fursona is a wolf and the dark creeps you out....Nvm just thought that was weird.


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 20, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> Wtf your fursona is a wolf and the dark creeps you out....Nvm just thought that was weird.



and were I am blind in one eye. you would think that I would be use to it lol

my mother creeps the shit out of me


----------



## moonchylde (Oct 20, 2009)

Things I've stumbled across on the internet, then spent hours huddled in the shower crying afterwords (Goatsy, 2G1C, anything drawn by Cutterfl, ect).


----------



## Ratte (Oct 20, 2009)

Dead bugs.  I have no idea why.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 20, 2009)

Lyrihl said:


> -_- I see what you did there
> 
> and I didn't buy it.



THE F*** IS THAT THING!?! Scared now.


----------



## xcliber (Oct 21, 2009)

A commercial I saw the other evening for Match dot com that showed a woman playing on the beach with a dog. No one else. Just those two.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Oct 21, 2009)

BEES. 8C


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 21, 2009)

-Sometimes wasps.
-Those huge Prionus beetles we get in the summer up here.


----------



## Crimes (Oct 21, 2009)

I generally hate when people watch me draw too xD

I CAN NOT EVER be in a room with the door open, I have to close it. (the exception being at like a party or public event)

I hate knees. (don't ask, they creep me out)

And I hate feeling angry :C


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Oct 21, 2009)

...Robbie the bunny... *shiver*


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 21, 2009)

Steel_Wolf said:


> ...Robbie the bunny... *shiver*



http://i557.photobucket.com/albums/ss19/Vargstenen/easter-fun.jpg


----------



## Scarborough (Oct 21, 2009)

Crimes said:


> I generally hate when people watch me draw too xD


Ooh, that's bad. Or when people look over your shoulder and they're like, "So what are you doing on your own computer; I'm insanely curious and have like, no concept of 'privacy' and so therefore will just continue looking over your shoulder until I find something of interest--what's that, you're writing a story? Excellent. Let me watch. Don't mind me. I swear I won't be bothering you. I'll just be looking over your shoulder and watching you write something incredibly personal and experimental and like, not fit for human eyes or whatever."

That's what they're thinking. That's what they're always thinking.


----------



## Lyrihl (Oct 21, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> THE F*** IS THAT THING!?! Scared now.


 now you see why.


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Oct 21, 2009)

this is odd im sure, but hollow needles, i have piercings and tattoos, but injections creep me the fuck out, i HATE them


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Oct 21, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> http://i557.photobucket.com/albums/ss19/Vargstenen/easter-fun.jpg



HOLY SHIT it's Robbie the bunny before Silent Hill


----------



## Dass (Oct 21, 2009)

Sexy.

*Shudder*


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 21, 2009)

Today creeps me out to the extreme, details in my FA profile ='/


----------



## amtrack88 (Oct 22, 2009)

Bumps in the night.


----------



## Skullmiser (Oct 22, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Have you read the "Curious Case of smie.jpg"?
> 
> It's so perfectly disturbing. :3
> 
> EDIT: It's here on FAF.



It's a little annoying that people sometimes say that it's impossible to become insane by seeing something disturbing enough. If that was true, then why did Spock become insane after seeing the Medusan in the Star Trek episode,"Is there in truth no beauty?"


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 22, 2009)

Tycho's new avatar! Get the fuck out of my sight!!!!


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Oct 22, 2009)

stupid websites like this http://socyberty.com/paranormal/real-living-vampires-prowling-your-area-code/

For real. This creeps me out


----------



## goose (Oct 22, 2009)

Going shopping for groceries while having a hangover, preferably with the same clothes on you were wearing yesterday, hair all messed up from passing out on the couch, smelling like cigarette butts and old scotch, while all those middle-aged, child-herding drones stare at your SINS.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 22, 2009)

Lyrihl said:


> now you see why.


 
Not kidding, one of my friends _laughed_ when I showed her smile.dog. 
Fine, but she's scared of blood and thriller films etc.
It's weird.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

people who want me to and watch me molest the girl i watch seriously she fucking 7 its illegal and why the fuck would i do that and yes its true three of my best friends have asked me to do that and more. i need to find better friends


----------



## Hir (Oct 22, 2009)

Crimes said:


> I generally hate when people watch me draw too xD
> 
> I CAN NOT EVER be in a room with the door open, I have to close it. (the exception being at like a party or public event)
> 
> ...


Your avatar creeps me out.



It is too colourful.


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> people who want me to and watch me molest the girl i watch seriously she fucking 7 its illegal and why the fuck would i do that and yes its true three of my best friends have asked me to do that and more. i need to find better friends



Holy shit, are you for real?


----------



## Hir (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> people who want me to and watch me molest the girl i watch seriously she fucking 7 its illegal and why the fuck would i do that and yes its true three of my best friends have asked me to do that and more. i need to find better friends


Don't knock it 'til you tried it :V


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

snowfox: yes there fucked up like that 

darknoctus: WAT shes fucking 7


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> snowfox: yes there fucked up like that
> 
> darknoctus: WAT shes fucking 7



at least your morals are in the right place when it comes to real children, and if my friends ever asked me to do something like that I'd instantly disown them and tell em to fuck off.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> at least your morals are in the right place when it comes to real children, and if my friends ever asked me to do something like that I'd instantly disown them and tell em to fuck off.



yeah yeah i love the little girl but not in that way...but i did hear form one of my friends that its the best feeling ever...no fuck you pedophilia side go back in your box


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yeah yeah i love the little girl but not in that way...but i did hear form one of my friends that its the best feeling ever...no fuck you pedophilia side go back in your box



just admit you diddle little kids.


----------



## Hir (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> darknoctus: WAT shes fucking 7


Just sayin'.....Don't knock it 'til you tried it :V


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 22, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Just sayin'.....Don't knock it 'til you tried it :V



i know, right? i agree with you, dude.


----------



## Hir (Oct 22, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i know, right? i agree with you, dude.


Of course you agree, you're beautiful. :>


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 22, 2009)

The Crypt Keeper.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 22, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Of course you agree, you're beautiful. :>



of course <3 as are you


----------



## Hir (Oct 22, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> of course <3 as are you


I love you :>


----------



## Lukar (Oct 22, 2009)

Insects, arachnids, and Catholics.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 22, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> I love you :>



i love you too, pedo-buddy c:


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 22, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i love you too, pedo-buddy c:



Your icon is just too cute! >.>


----------



## Hir (Oct 22, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i love you too, pedo-buddy c:


We should molest people together :>


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> We should molest people together :>



and hear i thought i was bad and what the hell dose diddle mean


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> and hear i thought i was bad and what the hell dose diddle mean



Dark and Harley are just being goofballs 

I would guess that diddle is another term for "play" with.


----------



## Hir (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> and hear i thought i was bad and what the hell dose diddle mean


Molestation is hawt.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

well then i do diddle with Ren just not in a sexual way


----------



## Hir (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> well then i do diddle with Ren


That is all we need to know.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> well then i do diddle with Ren just not in a sexual way



diddle is slang for sexual touching.

pedophile! PEDOPHILE!!!

let's be pedo-friends c:


----------



## Hir (Oct 22, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> diddle is slang for sexual touching.
> 
> pedophile! PEDOPHILE!!!
> 
> let's be pedo-friends c:


with 3 people, diddling will be SO MUCH FUN! C;


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 22, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> with 3 people, diddling will be SO MUCH FUN! C;



it'll be a pedo-party!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 22, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> with 3 people, diddling will be SO MUCH FUN! C;



Don't fiddle with Mr winky to much, he may just drop off.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 22, 2009)

ok ok STOP...this is fucking creeping me out....seriously we need to commend Corgi for not giving into his friend demands. Dont even joke about molestation thats not funny...ever! And Corgi get some new fucking friends...I sure hope they dont play on xbox with you cuz if I ever even talk to one iam gonna go fucking apeshit! Good god...and dont talk about diddling dammit thats fucking nasty. Jeez this should be a good environment for Corgi dont give him bad thoughts. You should be ashamed Harley... and thanks guys I swear if I have dreams about kids tonight I will not be feeling well..


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

you people need serious mental help


----------



## Hir (Oct 22, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> it'll be a pedo-party!


now for some overused and old pedo songs!


EinTheCorgi said:


> you people need serious mental help


oh hush now :>


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 22, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> now for some overused and old pedo songs!
> 
> oh hush now :>




I am agreeing with Furris4Ever, that is enough of the pedo crap now. 

If you two behave I will give you both treats.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 22, 2009)

I need mental help...no this is just really crossing the morality line and how can anyone joke about this subject....I swear if the police every inspect this place were gonna be questioned.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 22, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> Dont even joke about molestation thats not funny...ever!



yes it is.



> Good god...and dont talk about diddling dammit thats fucking nasty. Jeez this should be a good environment for Corgi dont give him bad thoughts.



if he is that fucking weak-minded, then he deserves the bad thoughts to wear him down.



> You should be ashamed Harley...



but i'm nooot. c:



EinTheCorgi said:


> you people need serious mental help



the feeling's mutual.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

see first line of sig


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> see first line of sig



you are a pedophile, kiddo.


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 22, 2009)

This thread is starting to creep me out big time.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 22, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> This thread is starting to creep me out big time.



it should.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 22, 2009)

Guys, thats enough of the pedo talk....please.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

i smell a internet fight starting or it may be the moldy potatoes in the fridge


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> i smell a internet fight starting or it may be the moldy potatoes in the fridge



i smell a pedophile named einthecorgi.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 22, 2009)

"facepalm" thats it iam gonna go wash my brain and hands.


----------



## Hir (Oct 22, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> This thread is starting to creep me out big time.


Aww man it was designed to relax and pleasure =/


FurrIs4Ever said:


> "facepalm" thats it iam gonna go wash my brain and hands.


Let me help you facepaw *Puts paw on your face*


HarleyParanoia said:


> i smell a pedophile named einthecorgi.


It smells of sherbet, tears, and shame.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> "facepalm" thats it iam gonna go wash my brain and hands.



dont forget the bleach


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 22, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i smell a pedophile named einthecorgi.



Don't make me confiscate all your drugs Mr weasel.


----------



## Hir (Oct 22, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Don't make me confiscate all your drugs Mr weasel.


He was saving them for me >;0


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 22, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Don't make me confiscate all your drugs Mr weasel.



don't forget to confiscate my kiddy porn.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 22, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> don't forget to confiscate my kiddy porn.



Don't make me spank your bottom....wait.....I think you might enjoy that.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

sigh i give up what ever


----------



## Hir (Oct 22, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Don't make me spank your bottom....wait.....I think you might enjoy that.


Do it bare. DO IT BARE.


EinTheCorgi said:


> sigh i give up what ever


Given up looking for new kids?


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> sigh i give up what ever



will you leave kids alone too? i mean, you did just tell your pedophile side to "stay in the box" in another thread.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> will you leave kids alone too? i mean, you did just tell your pedophile side to "stay in the box" in another thread.



yes i do have a pedo side but he is nice and suppressed by cub porn so he dont need real kids


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yes i do have a pedo side but he is nice and suppressed by cub porn so he dont need real kids



i don't believe you for a second. you said your friend told you it was nice, and you're considering it, aren't you?


----------



## Hir (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yes i do have a pedo side but he is nice and suppressed by cub porn so he dont need real kids


.....You _REALLY_ shouldn't have said that.


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 22, 2009)

I smell a shit-storm coming ETA unknown but its coming.


----------



## Hir (Oct 22, 2009)

We Didn't Start The Fla-Actually fuck that I'm not going to be predictable.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 22, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> I smell a shit-storm coming ETA unknown but its coming.



the shitstorm is here, buddy.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i don't believe you for a second. you said your friend told you it was nice, and you're considering it, aren't you?



for a mili second maybe he gets out every so often but he is quickly supressed


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> for a mili second maybe he gets out every so often but he is quickly supressed



so you've never done anything in real life with kids? ever?


----------



## Hir (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> for a mili second maybe he gets out every so often but he is quickly supressed


You're too busy diddling kids to notice he has come out to play again.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> so you've never done anything in real life with kids? ever?



never nothing at all ever


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> You're too busy diddling kids to notice he has come out to play again.



no


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> never nothing at all ever



i don't believe you. you talk about it too much. how do i know you didn't?


----------



## Hir (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> no


I'm sure we both know that is a lie.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i don't believe you. you talk about it too much. how do i know you didn't?



its because im more open on the internet


----------



## Hir (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> its because im more open on the internet


Stop talking about your fly. You're convincing no one, it is too late to justify yourself.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> its because im more open on the internet



just because it's the internet doesn't mean you should confess you're a pedophile. you should be ashamed.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Stop talking about your fly. You're convincing no one, it is too late to justify yourself.



wat...oh ok i get it har har very funny not really


----------



## Hir (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> wat...oh ok i get it har har very funny not really


That wasn't the objective. The objective was the truth and we aquired it.

Be ashamed. You deserve it.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> wat...oh ok i get it har har very funny not really



neither is you being a pedophile.

actually, it is.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

im not a pedo i just like cub and that is how it will stay


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 22, 2009)

Knock it off all of ya. bashing each other wont get any results.


----------



## Hir (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh shut up, you admitted to having a pedo side. It is there for all to see.


EinTheCorgi said:


> yes i do have a pedo side



Don't try and weasel your way out of this one.


RandyDarkshade said:


> Knock it off all of ya. bashing each other wont get any results.



Weren't you just harassing someone for liking scat?


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> im not a pedo i just like cub and that is how it will stay



doubt you're just a cub fan right now. i smell a sexual predator!


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

i dont think im bashing but i'll stop what ever im doing wich isnt being a pedo


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yeah yeah i love the little girl but not in that way...but i did hear form one of my friends that its the best feeling ever...no fuck you pedophilia side go back in your box





EinTheCorgi said:


> im not a pedo i just like cub and that is how it will stay



If you have a bit of pedo in you, you should probably get help. Suppressing it might not work forever.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Oh shut up, you admitted to having a pedo side. It is there for all to see.
> 
> 
> Don't try and weasel your way out of this one.
> ...



no that wasnt me and i cant weasel out of nothing only corgi


----------



## Hir (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> i dont think im bashing but i'll stop what ever im doing wich isnt being a pedo


You trying so hard to justify yourself worsens your situation. If you honestly knew you weren't a pedo, you would have just ignored us.

Your desperate pleas only dug your child-porn filled hole deeper.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> i dont think im bashing but i'll stop what ever im doing wich isnt being a pedo



no one cares about you liking cub. what is sick is the fact that you play off comments that hint that you enjoy pedophilia in real life, and there is no denying the insinuations made.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> If you have a bit of pedo in you, you should probably get help. Suppressing it might not work forever.



i think im fine i just need some non pedo friends


----------



## Hir (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> i think im fine i just need some non pedo friends


You have pedo friends?!?




Well at least the kids will be easier to round up :V


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 22, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Well at least the kids will be easier to round up :V



LMFAO.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

ok im going to say this one thing i watch a 7 year old i love her like a father i would never ever hurt her or wrong her in any shape or form


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> You have pedo friends?!?



yes i do and there asses


----------



## Hir (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> ok im going to say this one thing i watch a 7 year old i love her like a father i would never ever hurt her or wrong her in any shape or form


There isn't only one child in the world Ein.


EinTheCorgi said:


> yes i do and there asses


Read as "Yeah but I'm going to say they suck to try and prove my point further".


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> ok im going to say this one thing i watch a 7 year old i love her like a father i would never ever hurt her or wrong her in any shape or form





EinTheCorgi said:


> yes i do and there asses



if you loved her, you would not be friends with them.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> if you loved her, you would not be friends with them.



please do not question my love for me Ren that is one thing i cant stand and i try not to let them see or talk to her


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 22, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> if you loved her, you would not be friends with them.



I agree with Harley here. If you want to help yourself, start by cutting off all contact with your pedo friends.


----------



## Hir (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> please do not question my love for me Ren that is one thing i cant stand and i try not to let them see or talk to her


You know that pedophiles visit the child you love to bits.



That is fucking messed up and you should be ashamed of yourself. Report them to the god damn police.


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> ok im going to say this one thing i watch a 7 year old i love her like a father i would never ever hurt her or wrong her in any shape or form





HarleyParanoia said:


> so you've never done anything in real life with kids? ever?





EinTheCorgi said:


> yes i do there asses



You should probably turn your friends in


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> please do not question my love for me Ren that is one thing i cant stand and i try not to let them see or talk to her



I don't think he was. However, you may be able to control your desires, but whats to say your friends can do the same thing?


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> please do not question my love for me Ren that is one thing i cant stand and i try not to let them see or talk to her



i repeat: IF YOU LOVED HER, YOU WOULD NOT BE FRIENDS WITH THEM.



RandyDarkshade said:


> I agree with Harley here. If you want to help yourself, start by cutting off all contact with your pedo friends.



and now you see my point behind (most of) this.


----------



## Hir (Oct 22, 2009)

^Read the quotes in the SnowFox's post in order out loud.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 22, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> You should probably turn your friends in



If he does that, the chances are they would turn the tables and turn him in aswell. Even if he truly has not touched a real child.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> You know that pedophiles visit the child you love to bits.
> 
> 
> 
> That is fucking messed up and you should be ashamed of yourself. Report them to the god damn police.



there not total pedo's just perverts and very childish


----------



## Hir (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> there not total pedo's just perverts and very childish


No. You said they were pedos. You're willingly putting Ren in danger and making up excuses.

What the HELL is wrong with you?!?


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> there not total pedo's just perverts and very childish



have they ever done anything to her?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> have they ever done anything to her?



no nothing physical any way just making innuendo witch  i kicked them out of her house


----------



## Hir (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> no nothing physical any way just making innuendo witch  i kicked them out of her house


Seriously, report them to the fucking police.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> No. You said they were pedos. You're willingly putting Ren in danger and making up excuses.
> 
> What the HELL is wrong with you?!?



i have one true pedo friend but he lives far away and doesn't know about Ren


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> no nothing physical any way just making innuendo witch  i kicked them out of her house



if you loved her, you would report them to the police. if not, you can't say you love her.


----------



## Hir (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> i have one true pedo friend but he lives far away and doesn't know about Ren


Why are you friends with people like that in the first place? They're dragging you down to their level, and your level is already pretty fucking low.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Seriously, report them to the fucking police.



police department how may i help you

umm yeah my friends are being pervy idiots 

ugh we cant help you there *click*


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> police department how may i help you
> 
> umm yeah my friends are being pervy idiots
> 
> ugh we cant help you there *click*



my friends are making sexual advances on a minor, as well as being sexually lewd and obscene to her.

police don't play that shit. and why the FUCK are you friends with a real pedophile!? what the hell, dude!?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

idk hes a nice guy they all are when there not being idiots


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 22, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> if you loved her, you would report them to the police. if not, you can't say you love her.



If you love me you'll sleep on the bed.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> idk hes a nice guy they all are when there not being idiots



HE IS A FUCKING PEDOPHILE, YOU IDIOT. it's one thing to just enjoy it and never practice it, but THESE PEOPLE ARE FUCKING PEDOPHILES. DO YOU GET THAT. i feel sorry for Ren.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> idk hes a nice guy they all are when there not being idiots



Or is it because the only people you feel you can be friends with, are people like yourself? cause the public would reject you if they knew of your dark side?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

and also ive talked to my old school parole officer and she said until they actually try something she cant do jack


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Oct 22, 2009)

WOW, i leave for two seconds and come back to a pedo party. corgy, your endangering the physical and mental health of ren whenever you allow her to be in the presence of "not total pedo's just perverts and very childish"  ppl. Its my understanding that normal folks dont hang out with pedos!!! just sayin...


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> and also ive talked to my old school parole officer and she said until they actually try something she cant do jack



you are lying. you would have said that earlier. and yes, they CAN do something. sexual advances on a minor are a crime. why are you friends with these people?


----------



## Valnyr (Oct 22, 2009)

The creeps of the furry fandom.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Or is it because the only people you feel you can be friends with, are people like yourself? cause the public would reject you if they knew of your dark side?



umm no its just i have weird ass friends strange and normal


----------



## Hir (Oct 22, 2009)

Harley has pretty much said everything.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> umm no its just i have weird ass friends strange and normal



they are not "weird". THEY ARE PEDOPHILES. you disgust me. you are sick, that you would let people like that around a seven-year old. jokes are one thing. fantasies are one thing. but these people WANT to practice it, and you are letting them near a minor. she does not need that, and you do not deserve to care for her.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

you know i dont know why im friends with them but i will NEVER let any wrong befall my Ren


----------



## Dass (Oct 22, 2009)

*Sigh* You people are really opinionated on pedophilia. What more is there to say than raping children is bad?

BACK ON EFFINK TOPIC ALREADY: dead things.


----------



## Hir (Oct 22, 2009)

Then stop putting Ren at risk.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> you know i dont know why im friends with them but i will NEVER let any wrong befall my Ren



you already are by letting her be around predators like that. i wish her a better life than that...


----------



## Lukar (Oct 22, 2009)

Dass said:


> *Sigh* You people are really opinionated on pedophilia. What more is there to say than raping children is bad?
> 
> BACK ON EFFINK TOPIC ALREADY: dead things.



Pedophilia =/= Rape on occasions.

Just sayin'.

EDIT: By this, I mean if the younger person is atmost six years younger, and is at an age to know right from wrong, etc. Teens, I guess.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> they are not "weird". THEY ARE PEDOPHILES. you disgust me. you are sick, that you would let people like that around a seven-year old. jokes are one thing. fantasies are one thing. but these people WANT to practice it, and you are letting them near a minor. she does not need that, and you do not deserve to care for her.



one one of my friends would like to but never has practised it and he dose not know of Ren


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Oct 22, 2009)

this thread is creepy! any chance getting back on topic? i dont see it happening


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> one one of my friends would like to but never has practised it and he dose not know of Ren



so that makes the others that are making lewd comments to her okay? you said one offered her a "lollipop". why the fuck are you friends with people like that? if one of my friends said that to my sister, not only would i never speak to them again, but i would kick their ass.


----------



## Dass (Oct 22, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Pedophilia =/= Rape on occasions.
> 
> Just sayin'.



Okay then, *sex* with children is bad.

AGAIN, BACK ON EFFINK TOPIC: I have never been more creeped out by anything than either major fast food restaurant clown mascots (Ronald McDonald / the Burger King)


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

i think the forum can be saved what ever think of me as you wish im done playing this game i know im not a pedo and thats all that matters


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Oct 22, 2009)

i agree with harly, in a much more violent way, id kill


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

im not a big fan of glass houses they creep me out


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm going to predict the future. It goes something like this (the last pane):



			
				EinTheCorgi said:
			
		

> http://i40.tinypic.com/24y8q6e.png


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> i think the forum can be saved what ever think of me as you wish im done playing this game i know im not a pedo and thats all that matters



no, this isn't over. why are you letting people like that near her? this is more important than a fucking thread topic right now.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> no, this isn't over. why are you letting people like that near her? this is more important than a fucking thread topic right now.



i dont they come over on there own accord


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> i dont they come over on there own accord



why do you let them in?

why are you friends with them?


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Oct 22, 2009)

does fa ban pedophiles? "ppl who associate with pedophiles?"


----------



## Dass (Oct 22, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I'm going to predict the future. It goes something like this (the last pane):



Ay, leave the psychicing to me. I predicted it would rain somewhere today yesterday, and what do you know in rained here in southernOntarioland. It puts me at 3/4 (the bad one being misread as sarcasm)


----------



## Hir (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> i dont they come over on there own accord


Then report them!


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

i dont they barg in like assholes and i always kick there asses out and like i said before there nice guys when there not horny


----------



## Hir (Oct 22, 2009)

They're horny over a 7 year old?


YOU'RE FRIENDS WITH THESE PEOPLE?!?


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Oct 22, 2009)

Dass said:


> Ay, leave the psychicing to me. I predicted it would rain somewhere today yesterday, and what do you know in rained here in southernOntarioland. It puts me at 3/4 (the bad one being misread as sarcasm)


it rained here this morning! creepy!


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> i dont they barg in like assholes and i always kick there asses out and like i said before there nice guys when there not horny



sunshine friends don't make the rain any better.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

no just horny in general sigh take time to read the post please


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> no just horny in general sigh take time to read the post please



the point is, why are you friends with pedophiles? as said, even though my friends are nice, if they said that to my sister, i would kick their ass and never speak to them again.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> the point is, why are you friends with pedophiles? as said, even though my friends are nice, if they said that to my sister, i would kick their ass and never speak to them again.



last time there not pedos just horny idiots sometimes its not like every time they do it only on rare occasions


----------



## Dass (Oct 22, 2009)

Gorrammit, MODS! FORK! NOW!


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

Dass said:


> Gorrammit, MODS! FORK! NOW!



umm wat


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Oct 22, 2009)

hes saying you should be ashamed of yourself and the company you keep. and this threads all sorts o fucked


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> last time there not pedos just horny idiots sometimes its not like every time they do it only on rare occasions



if they're horny over a kid, they're pedos.


----------



## Dass (Oct 22, 2009)

Largentum_Wolf said:


> hes saying you should be ashamed of yourself and the company you keep. and this threads all sorts o fucked



And derailed to hell.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

what because my friends are average horny teen aged guys


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Oct 22, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> if they're horny over a kid, they're pedos.


indeed, even if its only once a month. youve got a disturbed thought process


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> what because my friends are average horny teen aged guys


i was one of these, never liked children!!!


----------



## Hir (Oct 22, 2009)

hey guys im friends with murders BUT OMG THEY'RE REALLY NICE WHEN THEY'RE NOT GUTTING PEOPLE AND USING THEIR VICTIMS INTESTINES AS CHRISTMAS TREE DECORATIONS


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

i think they dont get horny over Ren there horny before they get to her house


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 22, 2009)

make it stop...plz...there goes my sleep for the night.


----------



## Dass (Oct 22, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> make it stop...plz...there goes my sleep for the night.



Yes, again, I'd appreciate Ratte or Corto or any other mod I can't quite remember the name of sticking a fork in it.


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 22, 2009)

I think the shit-storm MIGHT be over. (comes out of a shit proof bunker)


----------



## Dass (Oct 22, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> I think the shit-storm MIGHT be over. (comes out of a shit proof bunker)



Okay, grood, but I'm waiting for someone to clean it all up first.


----------



## Hir (Oct 22, 2009)

Dass said:


> Okay, grood, but I'm waiting for someone to clean it all up first.


*hands a mop*


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 22, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> *hands a mop*



where going to need something biger then a mop lol


----------



## Dass (Oct 22, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> *hands a mop*



Not on your life.

*Astral recall*


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 22, 2009)

Is it safe to come out now? o.o


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 22, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Is it safe to come out now? o.o



I think so but I'm keeping the door to the shit proof bunker open


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> i think they dont get horny over Ren there horny before they get to her house



you're making excuses now, bud.



FurrIs4Ever said:


> make it stop...plz...there goes my sleep for the night.



oh my god...SHUT UP. if you don't like it, don't read it.


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 22, 2009)

NO!   (runs back inside)


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 22, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you're making excuses now, bud.
> 
> 
> 
> oh my god...SHUT UP. if you don't like it, don't read it.



Harley, what am I gonna have to do to get you to settle down?

You made your points, now chill CHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIL Or i'm gonna force feed you a couple of chill pills


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 22, 2009)

hold on wait for me!

and what creeps me out is....flying monkeys


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 22, 2009)

Furries.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 22, 2009)

How Am I creepy....


----------



## Otis-Reamclaw (Oct 22, 2009)

Random people who give you hugs while wearing anthropomorphic animal suits.

Whoever think this is okay needs to reevaluate what they think "personal space" means.


----------



## Sabrinoth (Oct 23, 2009)

Centipedes creep me out. A lot. Even the little ones. The little ones just have too many legs. Way too many legs. Millipedes creep me out because of the too many legs thing, too. Giant centipedes scare me a lot. I mean, who doesn't get creeped out by this?


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 23, 2009)

Short guys who like knives and fire.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 23, 2009)

Seeing a spider.. attempting to kill it.. and it magically disappears, though you have no idea if you actually killed it or not, and where the fuck it is, if it's still alive. DD:

OMG where is it?!! Did it fall into my coffee? D: Is it crawling on me somewhere?! AHH!! *Spazattack*


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 23, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Short guys who like knives and fire.



will that's me in a nutshell 

getting lost in the woods creep me out


----------



## Sabrinoth (Oct 23, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> Seeing a spider.. attempting to kill it.. and it magically disappears, though you have no idea if you actually killed it or not, and where the fuck it is, if it's still alive. DD:
> 
> OMG where is it?!! Did it fall into my coffee? D: Is it crawling on me somewhere?! AHH!! *Spazattack*



Gah! I hate when bugs just go *poof* when you try to kill them. You lose it and for all you know it could be in your hair.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 23, 2009)

Sabrinoth said:


> Gah! I hate when bugs just go *poof* when you try to kill them. You loose it and for all you know it could be in your hair.


It happens to me with every other bug I attempt to kill. :[
I remember there was a huge spider over my bed one night.. so I got out of
bed and hovered over it with a shoe.. aimed perfectly, and slammed it down
on top of it.. and there was no squish, or any trace of it whatsoever. DD:

I literately COULD NOT sleep that night because of it.
I was so sure that it fell onto the bed, and I'd wake up with it on my face
or choking on it.. or something else equally as horrible.

... stupid bugs.


----------



## Sabrinoth (Oct 23, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> It happens to me with every other bug I attempt to kill. :[
> I remember there was a huge spider over my bed one night.. so I got out of
> bed and hovered over it with a shoe.. aimed perfectly, and slammed it down
> on top of it.. and there was no squish, or any trace of it whatsoever. DD:
> ...



Ughhh. I hate it when you can't sleep because of stupid bugs. It's happened to me before. I eventually fell asleep, but woke up later, scared I had eaten the spider in my sleep or something.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 23, 2009)

Feh. I just wish they tasted like fucking skittles or something.
Then I'd be all "You bitch spider!" NOMH.


----------



## Scarborough (Oct 23, 2009)

Sabrinoth said:


> Ughhh. I hate it when you can't sleep because of stupid bugs. It's happened to me before. I eventually fell asleep, but woke up later, scared I had eaten the spider in my sleep or something.


And then you start thinking that they've crawled under the covers or onto your face or other places maybe. Brush yourself every five minutes just in case, so they don't bite you and poison you and cause you to die a terribly painful death, which pain is only heightened by the knowledge that your friends/family will cry pretty much indefinitely at a funeral, and which pain is only actually further heightened by the knowledge that eventually these people will stop thinking about you and will just turn around and get new friends or family members or something to replace you. Having accomplished so little in a life that could perhaps have promised so much, cut down in your so-called "prime" by a little spider that acted maliciously and who you didn't have the proverbial balls to kill, or somehow inexplicably just failed to kill even when you got said proverbial cajones. A continual fear that it's just crawling onto your bed or under your sheets or under your skin, both figuratively and literally, maybe. It's going to kill you, essentially, but if you turn on the lights and check the covers, you're wasting valuable sleeping time. And besides, logic (or whatever) tells you that there's no spiders there, and that you should just get to sleep. A DILEMMA. You try to fall asleep but can't, because it feels like your cover's just one big spider, or maybe composed of a lot of really small spiders, or maybe there's just one spider there or something. COMPLETELY ANNOYING. Basically, it's a lot of unwarranted heartache and you wake up the next day and find that you've had approx. 0 hrs. of sleep and that you're still really damn worried that there's a spider in your bed. Is what happens.

Or maybe that's just me.


----------



## sadone29 (Oct 23, 2009)

oozing blood... i mean the one that just can't stop squirting? like a freaking fountain? hahaha...

stupid person: *gasps* OMG your bleeding!
bleeding person: well, that's new. when will you call for emergency asshole!

hahaha!


----------



## Loken (Oct 23, 2009)

Anything to do with figure and or toe nails in general.


----------



## Sabrinoth (Oct 23, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> Feh. I just wish they tasted like fucking skittles or something.
> Then I'd be all "You bitch spider!" NOMH.



o_0 Ewwww. I dont care if the spiders tasted like skittles, I still wouldn't eat them... I mean... they are spiders! 

And um, Scarborough, nice description. I don't worry about being poisoned by them or anything. Most of the bugs here are harmless. I just really dislike bugs and don't want them on me. I never lose _too _much sleep over a mysterious bug that I can't find. I like sleep too much to be annoyed/creeped out at a bug in my room all night. If the vanishing bug thing happens, I never lose more than an hour or two of sleep. But of course, like I said before, I'll be afraid I swallowed it when I wake up.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

one word silverfish you know those super fast bugs from china we have them every were over hear


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Oct 23, 2009)

Charismatics, touchie-feelie people, and people who keep dropping the f-bomb in casual conversation.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

the girls who play wii a lot in there rooms alone and when i cant hear wii bowling music what could they be doing...


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> It happens to me with every other bug I attempt to kill. :[
> I remember there was a huge spider over my bed one night.. so I got out of
> bed and hovered over it with a shoe.. aimed perfectly, and slammed it down
> on top of it.. and there was no squish, or any trace of it whatsoever. DD:
> ...


 lol  especialy when the bastards are on the ceiling. Walking through a public park at night, theres not enough lights to see by, but plenty to get a dozen shifting shadows around yourself, causing me severe paranoya, dambit, smoking that joint before my walk, bad idea, I'm surrounded!!


----------



## Nargle (Oct 23, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> one word silverfish you know those super fast bugs from china we have them every were over hear



My parrot has gray down feathers that he sheds all the time, and I'll always see them stuck to stuff and mistake them for silverfish.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

Nargle said:


> My parrot has gray down feathers that he sheds all the time, and I'll always see them stuck to stuff and mistake them for silverfish.



ugh i couldn't deal with that i hate those bugs the way they crawl around eww sends shivers up my spine


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 23, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> ugh i couldn't deal with that i hate those bugs the way they crawl around eww sends shivers up my spine



I don't like bugs either. I found a silverfish in my bathroom a few weeks ago.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

ive never liked them ever sense i woke up and one was on my mouth nearly ate the thing


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 23, 2009)

bald heads.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

yeah when my dad was teaching me how to drive i almost crashed his car because the reflection of his bald head got in my eyes


----------



## Nargle (Oct 23, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't like bugs either. I found a silverfish in my bathroom a few weeks ago.



My mom told me they'd leave a stain if you squish them =C


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 23, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> bald heads.



Your worse nightmare must be Ikkaku from Bleach then


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 23, 2009)

Nargle said:


> My mom told me they'd leave a stain if you squish them =C



Don't know about that. If you squish a big spider on the wall, they tend to splat, then kinda sliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiide down the wall slowly, quite funny to watch.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 23, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Don't know about that. If you squish a big spider on the wall, they tend to splat, then kinda sliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiide down the wall slowly, quite funny to watch.



*D=*


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Oct 24, 2009)

that one episode of Are You Afraid of the Dark where it's something about some kid who freezed to death and the new kid sees his ghost just standing there and he's like I'M. COLD.

I don't think anything could be creepier than that scene


----------



## RobbFoxX (Oct 24, 2009)

The party I went to, when that one chick stabbed herself to death Dx


----------



## Bambi (Oct 24, 2009)

People who like violence, gore, death, etc., creep me out.

Not like in a, "they scare me to complete cowardice" kind of way, more like, "imbeciles like that exist for me to torment."


----------



## Jelly (Oct 24, 2009)

Bambi said:


> People who like violence, gore, death, etc., creep me out.
> 
> Not like in a, "they scare me to complete cowardice" kind of way, more like, "imbeciles like that exist for me to torment."



I don't know, that lawnmower scene from Dead Alive didn't give me a boner or anything, but it was really hilarious.


----------



## Bambi (Oct 24, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> I don't know, that lawnmower scene from Dead Alive didn't give me a boner or anything, but it was really hilarious.


Huge difference.

Dead Alive = total shock comedy.
Real people dying = not into it, and I have an immense dislike for the people who enjoy real life violence.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 24, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Huge difference.
> 
> Dead Alive = total shock comedy.
> Real people dying = not into it, and I have an immense dislike for the people who enjoy real life violence.



welcome to the real world then


----------



## Jelly (Oct 24, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> welcome to the real world then



What does that even mean in context?


----------



## Bambi (Oct 24, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> welcome to the real world then


 ... what are you talking about?

Me: "I don't like real life violence, dead alive is a total exception because it is a shock comedy ..."
EinTheCorgi: "DEERRR WELCOME TO THE REAL WORLD THEN"

?


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 24, 2009)

Historical violence count? If so, you should leave me be.


----------



## Bambi (Oct 24, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Historical violence count? If so, you should leave me be.


No. :V

Another thing that creeps me out?

Organized religion. :/


----------



## Jelly (Oct 24, 2009)

Bambi said:


> No. :V
> 
> Another thing that creeps me out?
> 
> Organized religion. :/



Great. Well, fuck you, too, man. :|


----------



## Bambi (Oct 24, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Great. Well, fuck you, too, man. :|


 ... you've got religion? :/


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 24, 2009)

Expanding on that, overgore.

I mean, a body and some blood is fine In a movie or game, (but not very realistic) But torn-apart rotting, exploding corpses... Thats where I draw my line.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 24, 2009)

Midgets.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 24, 2009)

im saying that most people in the world like real life violence im not saying any of you guys do just a lot of people do guys getting there nuts kicked is probably one of the most popular things to watch


----------



## Bun (Oct 24, 2009)

not much creeps me out actually, but plenty of things piss me off


----------



## Gray Fang (Oct 24, 2009)

hmm the most creepy things I know...

top 3.
3. Diaperfurs... *shivers*
2. Vegetarian pizza. Makes shke of horrifying fear until my fur falls off
1. Herm drawings... scarriest thing on the internet... so far...


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 24, 2009)

Gray Fang said:


> hmm the most creepy things I know...
> 
> top 3.
> 3. Diaperfurs... *shivers*
> ...



well im a cubiest but i like my cubs to be out of diapers first its a must


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 24, 2009)

Gray Fang said:


> hmm the most creepy things I know...
> 
> top 3.
> 3. Diaperfurs... *shivers*
> ...



Don't understand why you fear vegetarian pizza, I mean what is it gonna do? jump out of the box and nibble on ya nose?

And herm drawings? If you think those are the scariest things on the internet you really have not seen much online.


----------



## Dass (Oct 24, 2009)

Rick Astley. Have you ever looked at the dude before hitting back on your rickrolls? He looks... 17 and 40 at the same time. And... the hair.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 24, 2009)

I concur with the voraphiles.. :<
Like I'm all for people doing whatever the fuck they want/liking what they want,
as long as it doesn't hurt anyone. But some of those people seem like they actually
MIGHT hurt someone and get off to it. They seem like actual psychopaths.. with 
the minds of serial killers/rapists. Sure it's just art.. but I know there has to be a line SOMEWHERE.

All it means is that they imagine shit like that and fantasize about it..
Which to me is still just as wrong, second to actually doing that stuff.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 24, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> I concur with the voraphiles.. :<
> Like I'm all for people doing whatever the fuck they want/liking what they want,
> as long as it doesn't hurt anyone. But some of those people seem like they actually
> MIGHT hurt someone and get off to it. They seem like actual psychopaths.. with
> ...



Wait....So all those people that write horror movies with people being killed in the most gruesome way possible are totally, 100% ok in the head? but those who draw the same stuff on paper are not ok in the head? How the fuck does that work?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 24, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Wait....So all those people that write horror movies with people being killed in the most gruesome way possible are totally, 100% ok in the head? but those who draw the same stuff on paper are not ok in the head? How the fuck does that work?



Imagine the one who writes Saw.. real psycho


----------



## Gray Fang (Oct 24, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Don't understand why you fear vegetarian pizza, I mean what is it gonna do? jump out of the box and nibble on ya nose?
> 
> And herm drawings? If you think those are the scariest things on the internet you really have not seen much online.



They are scarry... couse it have happened that I haz gotten wrong pizza when ordering  then ya start eating it and EWWWWWWWW ^^ 99% of vegies makes me sick so they are in them self scarry!

And secound comment I have seen alot of things, not much scare or creep me out anymore, and if it does it's easily avoided, herm drawings... not so easy too avoid and still gives me that nasty so so so wrong creeped out feeling ^^


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 24, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Imagine the one who writes Saw.. real psycho



Well, sugarmental did not mention those that that write the horror movies, so i am assuming she thinks those are fine.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 24, 2009)

yeah its all fun and sexy until someone pulls a  mike tyson in the sack


----------



## Gray Fang (Oct 24, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Imagine the one who writes Saw.. real psycho



saw creeps me out  it was even worse than those sock videos on internetts


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 24, 2009)

Gray Fang said:


> They are scarry... couse it have happened that I haz gotten wrong pizza when ordering  then ya start eating it and EWWWWWWWW ^^ 99% of vegies makes me sick so they are in them self scarry!
> 
> And secound comment I have seen alot of things, not much scare or creep me out anymore, and if it does it's easily avoided, herm drawings... not so easy too avoid and still gives me that nasty so so so wrong creeped out feeling ^^



You do realize real herms exist right?


----------



## Gray Fang (Oct 24, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You do realize real herms exist right?



yup, internett burned that into my brainz long before the furries got the chance 

but I did forget one thing tho, the thing that creep me out the most is spiders.. dunno why all logic tells me they are harmless but when there is one there.. it doesnt help  the ones in norway dont even get bigget than a figernail and aint poisonous.. still  wierd thing


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 24, 2009)

Gray Fang said:


> yup, internett burned that into my brainz long before the furries got the chance
> 
> but I did forget one thing tho, the thing that creep me out the most is spiders.. dunno why all logic tells me they are harmless but when there is one there.. it doesnt help  the ones in norway dont even get bigget than a figernail and aint poisonous.. still  wierd thing



I am not good with spiders either. Strangely I can handle seeing some types of spiders and not others. The biggest we get here in the UK I believe is the common house spider. Despite having mild arachnophobia I can easily catch one in a glass and toss it out the window if i find one in my apartment. This is why I said I have arachnophobia mildly. Although I am ok if they STAY on my ceiling, or the shed roof, I can not STAND any type of bug crawling on my skin! *shivers all over*


----------



## Gray Fang (Oct 24, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I am not good with spiders either. Strangely I can handle seeing some types of spiders and not others. The biggest we get here in the UK I believe is the common house spider. Despite having mild arachnophobia I can easily catch one in a glass and toss it out the window if i find one in my apartment. This is why I said I have arachnophobia mildly. Although I am ok if they STAY on my ceiling, or the shed roof, I can not STAND any type of bug crawling on my skin! *shivers all over*



At risk of being lables somekidna sissy wuff I gota admit I prefer letting someone else remove them  for me they are fine as long as I dont see them or know or think that they are there .

and this is the worst time of year, getting cold outside so the bugs flee... inside bleeeh.. So I have learned too throw drinking glasses on them on the floor so they get traped, then my mate can dispose of them later. That or Vacume cleaner from verry verry far away


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 24, 2009)

Spiders startle me, bugs gross me out, but I ain't afraid of the lil buggers.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 24, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yeah its all fun and sexy until someone pulls a  mike tyson in the sack



bites off your ear?


----------



## Jelly (Oct 24, 2009)

Gray Fang said:


> They are scarry... couse it have happened that I haz gotten wrong pizza when ordering  then ya start eating it and EWWWWWWWW ^^ 99% of vegies makes me sick so they are in them self scarry!



I think all that beef hoagie is clogging your brain. :]


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 24, 2009)

Not sure how to argue that. x3 I like the saw movies.. but I don't get off to them. I suppose it's when you start having a sexual attraction to that stuffs.. that makes it creepy to me.

Obviously in real life.. the Saw shit would horrify me.
But they make that stuff to entertain, shock, and amaze people.

The people who commission artists to draw them raping someone, eating them alive,
 then raping the corpse.. well.. that's for their own pleasure/enjoyment. >__>


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 24, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> Not sure how to argue that. x3 I like the saw movies.. but I don't get off to them. I suppose it's when you start having a sexual attraction to that stuffs.. that makes it creepy to me.
> 
> Obviously in real life.. the Saw shit would horrify me.
> But they make that stuff to entertain, shock, and amaze people.
> ...



People dieing in movies is to "amaze" people? Don't see how "amaze" fits anywhere into horror movies, apart from the special effects, but then you can have great special effects in any movie.

Not all people into vore see it in a sexual way. And vore also comes in more than one form, such as unbirthing.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 24, 2009)

>> You're funny. Just because I shoved 'amaze' in there, you HAD to comment on it.
And I never said all vore is sexual. I just said that it creeps me out. As for the amaze thing, I was referring to movies.. and also using it as a filler.


----------



## Panda (Oct 24, 2009)

FEET!!!  *shiver* ugh I'm sorry, I just hate them, I always have. They're just so nasty to me. My friends find it funny to tickle me with their feet when i'm laying down, I end up freaking out and laughing at the same time. Girl's feet aren't too bad, but guys are just plain UGH


----------



## Nargle (Oct 24, 2009)

Gray Fang said:


> saw creeps me out  it was even worse than those sock videos on internetts



I can't handle any type of scary movie, especially Saw. I get way too emotionally involved with the movie and it pisses me off how people who haven't even done anything wrong are being "taught a lesson." I always imagine what it would be like if I were in that situation, too. Way too flippin' depressing.

My boyfriend was just telling me what happened in one of the Saw movies, and I got depressed and asked him to change the story and add a happy ending =C

Also, and other movie I HATE just as much as Saw: Seven. Seriously. The fact that the murderer thought he was doing a good thing by punishing "sinners" pisses me off SO BAD. Every single person he killed in that movie seemed like they hadn't done anything wrong to deserve it. Moral message fail.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 24, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I can't handle any type of scary movie, especially Saw. I get way too emotionally involved with the movie and it pisses me off how people who haven't even done anything wrong are being "taught a lesson." I always imagine what it would be like if I were in that situation, too. Way too flippin' depressing.
> 
> My boyfriend was just telling me what happened in one of the Saw movies, and I got depressed and asked him to change the story and add a happy ending =C
> 
> Also, and other movie I HATE just as much as Saw: Seven. Seriously. The fact that the murderer thought he was doing a good thing by punishing "sinners" pisses me off SO BAD. Every single person he killed in that movie seemed like they hadn't done anything wrong to deserve it. Moral message fail.



I am exactly the same Nargle. Scary movies are all the same anyone, they start off with a group of people (family, friends, teenagers) and by the end of the movie one MAYBE two are still alive. Same shit, different movie, same as Zombie movies.

My sister (who is 14) Loves the saw movies and other horror movies. Give me a good thriller, action, comedy, or mix of the three in some way and I'd be happy.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 24, 2009)

What creeps me out?

People that stare at you for no particular reason.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 24, 2009)

Yakamaru said:


> What creeps me out?
> 
> People that stare at you for no particular reason.



o___________________o


----------



## Nargle (Oct 24, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> o___________________o



Is that part of a sofa?


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 24, 2009)

-______________
-|-------|-------|
-O_____________O

... I tried.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Oct 24, 2009)

Space dragons. i mean people come up with ridiculously huge dragon characters and then if they lived in the water they'd weight less and be able to be even bigger and if they lived in space they'd be even bigger than that and die of staravtion because there'd be nothing for them to eat anywhere.


----------



## Valnyr (Oct 25, 2009)

Wierd people like Chris chan.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 25, 2009)

chris cahn made me lol


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 25, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> *words*



This guy.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Oct 25, 2009)

Valnyr said:


> Wierd people like Chris chan.



Do you watch Distorted View? (that is the only way I  think you would know of him)


----------



## Valnyr (Oct 25, 2009)

Browsing encyclopedia dramatica.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 25, 2009)

Valnyr said:


> Browsing encyclopedia dramatica.



Some of it's funny.


----------



## Daervhir (Oct 25, 2009)

People who are bigger then me on the football field.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 25, 2009)

Small fast kids that are hard to block on the football field. Too much responsibility on offense!


----------



## Daervhir (Oct 25, 2009)

Spiders


----------



## GothDragon666 (Oct 26, 2009)

Playing Silent Hill when you're LIT out of your mind, because you can't tell what's reality and what's not DX
Also, hypodermic needles being injected into people. Makes me shit bats when I see that on TV
Oh, and the wheelchair necrophile creeper at college! Creepy mother fucker!


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 26, 2009)

You shit bats? That's kinda creepy.. >>
I can watch people get needles injected into their eyes and be fine..
But the show "SCARRED" freaks me the fuck out..


----------



## Daervhir (Oct 26, 2009)

Pokefurs


----------



## Scarborough (Oct 26, 2009)

GothDragon666 said:


> Playing Silent Hill when you're LIT out of your mind, because you can't tell what's reality and what's not DX
> *Also, hypodermic needles being injected into people. Makes me shit bats when I see that on TV*
> Oh, and the wheelchair necrophile creeper at college! Creepy mother fucker!


You know what, I get nervous every time somebody's shaving in a movie. Inevitably they screw up and there's like 20 liters of blood loss.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 26, 2009)

Scarborough said:


> You know what, I get nervous every time somebody's shaving in a movie. Inevitably they screw up and there's like 20 liters of blood loss.


Like the beginning of Mirrors?


----------



## Scarborough (Oct 26, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> Like the beginning of Mirrors?


I've never seen that movie/show. But yeah, probably. Any shaving, really. Especially that one shaving contest scene in Sweeney Todd.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 26, 2009)

The prospect of failed birth control Scares me shitless.


----------



## Disparity (Oct 26, 2009)

BUNNY9GIRL said:


> It can be minor or major
> 
> My minor thing is that when I'm drawing at school and I stop and looked around and there are random people watching me,I mean wtf?!



Same here!!!!


----------



## Valnyr (Oct 26, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> The prospect of failed birth control Scares me shitless.


 Word


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 26, 2009)

the noise that florecent lights make when you are in a room alone.
when people stare at me while i'm eating, or croud around me when i'm eating, i can't eat when they do that. my grandpa does it to be funny.


----------



## Dass (Oct 26, 2009)

catilda lily said:


> the noise that florecent lights make when you are in a room alone



Oh, yeah, hate that noise

Listening to a recording of your own voice.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 26, 2009)

Disembodied breathing and carnival music.


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 26, 2009)

MJ use to creep me out on tell he died. now the thought of him coming back to life creeps me out.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 26, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> Disembodied breathing and carnival music.



What?
How can you be creeped out by carnival music, it was built to make you smile and have a good time. And there you are being all "yeah, fuck you, buddy, I DONT LIKE IT, YOU CREEEEP"

Well
fuck
you


doodoodoodledoodledootdootdoot

what the sh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zcK5d6Y68g


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 26, 2009)

No. Disembodied carnival music. :< I've heard it .. and it wasn't even happy sounding..


----------



## Valnyr (Oct 26, 2009)

I knows how you feels.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Oct 26, 2009)

The fact that on Oct 27th it is going to be 83 degrees and then on Oct 28th it is going 56 degrees. What is the problem with Tucson AZ. I feel like something like Silent Hill is going to happen here. Like the cult from Silent Hill is going to move here.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 26, 2009)

Steel_Wolf said:


> The fact that on Oct 27th it is going to be 83 degrees and then on Oct 28th it is going 56 degrees. What is the problem with Tucson AZ. I feel like something like Silent Hill is going to happen here. Like the cult from Silent Hill is going to move here.



WHO TOLD YOU!?! *hides maps, cult logo, a mini walter, and robbie doll*

Carnivals can be pretty creepy.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 26, 2009)

catilda lily said:


> the noise that florecent lights make when you are in a room alone.



That weird buzzing noise? That doesn't really bother me, but it does sort of add a weird ambiance to a room with it.


----------



## Scarborough (Oct 26, 2009)

Steel_Wolf said:


> The fact that on Oct 27th it is going to be 83 degrees and then on Oct 28th it is going 56 degrees. What is the problem with Tucson AZ. I feel like something like Silent Hill is going to happen here. Like the cult from Silent Hill is going to move here.


I don't have any shotguns on me, which makes me extra-screwed.

But yeah. It snowed last year (for like two hours maybe but still). What the hell was up with that.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 26, 2009)

people with guns


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 26, 2009)

Scarborough said:


> I don't have any shotguns on me, which makes me extra-screwed.



Just get a plank with a nail in it.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 26, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> people with guns



Even a cop or soldier?

On lights, we had a bathroom/locker room in school no one used. Not only did it have that buzzing, It was dark, dank, musty, the ventilation made odd noises, and it looked abandoned.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 26, 2009)

Walking alone at night. Too much Resident Evil  @__@


----------



## Jelly (Oct 26, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Even a cop or soldier?



yes
cops and killers are creeps


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 26, 2009)

Ok, I'll respect that.

Weirdos with guns. Like that okd guy with the shotgun. Or granny (clampett) moses...


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Oct 31, 2009)

Not too many things give me the creeps.

Here's my list of things that would freak me out(not scare me but cringe):
1. A Dead body(Corpse)
2. Fresh road-kill
3. Clowns ( don't ask )
4. Finding or stepping in a dead something ( bigger than you!)
5. Someone falling in love with the person you hate the and you find out that the person is your closes friend.
6. Vomit or smelling vomit
7. A spider bigger than my hand in my bed when waking up.

That's about it.:neutral:


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Oct 31, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Walking alone at night. Too much Resident Evil @__@


 Me too but way too much Left 4 Dead. <@___@>


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 31, 2009)

People who think Pedophilia is okay Creep me out.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 31, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> People who think Pedophilia is okay Creep me out.



It's not okay.

It's awwwwwright.


----------



## twelvestring (Oct 31, 2009)

The sound of styrofoam god damn it!
And dolphins humping while I'm swimming near them. Eeeewww, you can feel the vibrations.


----------



## Bad Hare (Oct 31, 2009)

Starfish....they're so alien....


----------



## Dass (Oct 31, 2009)

Any member of KISS.


----------



## MuseFly (Oct 31, 2009)

I have this weird problem with big houses and spacious rooms, really creeps me out. I don't know why, but it makes me feel weird. :S


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 31, 2009)

Tycho said:


> It's not okay.
> 
> It's awwwwwright.



I laughed out loud.
God damn you.



Bad Hare said:


> Starfish....they're so alien....



They have magical healing powers and can grow back limbs.



MuseFly said:


> I have this weird problem with big houses and spacious rooms, really creeps me out. I don't know why, but it makes me feel weird. :S



Is that some form of the fear of large crowds/open spaces?
But maybe it's because large rooms have shadows in the corners..? They are a bit creepy...


----------



## ChrisPanda (Oct 31, 2009)

the "id", wierd


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 31, 2009)

when inanimate objects are shown expressing human emotions


like a cartoon pack of reese's peanut butter cups telling you to get reese's from the vending machine


it fills me with this intense sadness


----------



## Bobmuffins (Nov 1, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> when inanimate objects are shown expressing human emotions




So, this or this is a really creepy page to you?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 1, 2009)

Bobmuffins said:


> So, this is a really creepy page to you?



some of them 


but some are just cute 

_^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^_


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Nov 1, 2009)

Hanging out with only one other friend.

At least if there are 3 of us hopefully somebody can think of something interesting to say.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 1, 2009)

Bobmuffins said:


> So, this is a really creepy page to you?



I greatly enjoyed that in my drunken state.


----------



## Garreth (Nov 1, 2009)

People with cubicle jobs that say they like what they do.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 1, 2009)

DÃ©jÃ  vu.

It just reminds me of the days when I was into all that "psychic" stuff.  I know I'm supposed to be psychic or whatever, but I don't care any more!  I'd just like to find the "off" switch to it all!


----------



## Charrio (Nov 1, 2009)

Furries who make blogs and constant videos of them suiting


----------



## Valnyr (Nov 1, 2009)

Good point. I mean, it's just asking to get trolled.


----------

